# SS.org Challenge 3: Cycling to the Moon!



## Sebastian

Since there is a 1,000,000 push up and 2,500 miles run thread, I thought it'll be a good idea to make a thread for us cyclists!

Let's take a ride to the moon - the average distance from Earth to the Moon is *384,400 kilometers (238,855 miles)*

I ride the bike every day so hopefully with your help we'll reach the goal quite fast 

I'll start with *10 miles* = 16km


----------



## Fat-Elf

Damn you, you just couldn't make this thread like 4 months earlier but when the cycling season is almost over?  But well, I also bike every day so at least I will contribute for a while. 

20 km (12.5 miles)

*Total: 36 km*


----------



## Sebastian

Fat-Elf said:


> Damn you, you just couldn't make this thread like 4 months earlier but when the cycling season is almost over?  But well, I also bike every day so at least I will contribute for a while.
> 
> 20 km (12.5 miles)
> 
> *Total: 36 km = 22.5miles*



Yeah... didn't think about it earlier  oh well.. my bike season is never over  If it's not a problem please also convert the total distance to miles for our American etc. friends 

*Total: 36 km = 22.5miles*


----------



## klutvott

Did 12 km today. 

*Total: 48 km = 30 miles*


----------



## ZEBOV

I need to get an odometer for my bike.


----------



## Fat-Elf

ZEBOV said:


> I need to get an odometer for my bike.



I just use Google Maps but it is pretty unpractical if you have to do a lot of turns.


----------



## MFB

He could have a stationary bike with no odometer?


----------



## Fat-Elf

MFB said:


> He could have a stationary bike with no odometer?



Oh, didn't think of that. But does stationary bike count? I mean it is no easier than riding a real bike but still kinda lame how you don't move anywere. Although, I also drive a stationary bike so it would be great if it counts.


----------



## Sebastian

Fat-Elf said:


> Oh, didn't think of that. But does stationary bike count? I mean it is no easier than riding a real bike but still kinda lame how you don't move anywhere. Although, I also drive a stationary bike so it would be great if it counts.



It counts  I don't think it's lame...


----------



## Fat-Elf

Sebastian said:


> It counts  I don't think it's lame...



Haha, sorry just bad choice of word there. Now my biking season doesn't end either. 

Edit: 20 km

*Total: 68 km = 42 miles*


----------



## Sebastian

12km today

Total: 80km = 50miles (yeah it's 49.7 ... whatever  )


----------



## klutvott

24km

*Total: 104km = 65miles*


----------



## ZEBOV

Fat-Elf said:


> I just use Google Maps but it is pretty unpractical if you have to do a lot of turns.



I'm not always on the road. It's hard to add up how many miles I go when I use several entire school campuses as my personal playgrounds/workout resistance.


----------



## Sebastian

20km

Total: 124km = 77miles


----------



## Fat-Elf

2x2,5 km
2x2 km
1x8.5 km

Total: 141.5km = 88miles


----------



## brynotherhino

Now this is a challenge I can help with! What sorts of bikes are yall riding?

19.5
Total: 173km=107.5miles





ZEBOV said:


> I need to get an odometer for my bike.



Do you have a smartphone? There is an app called Map My Ride that works fairly well. It gives you all sorts of cool info...


----------



## Sebastian

20km 

193km = 120 miles


----------



## brynotherhino

27 miles this afternoon! I feel freaking awesome right now. Im about to go do some college.


Total: 236.5km=147mi


----------



## Fat-Elf

4x2,5km
2x1km

High chance for mistakes in total count as I always do these late at night tired. 

Total: 248.5km = 154 miles

Edit: Like now I forgot 5kms


----------



## ZEBOV

brynotherhino said:


> Now this is a challenge I can help with! What sorts of bikes are yall riding?
> 
> 19.5
> Total: 173km=107.5miles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a smartphone? There is an app called Map My Ride that works fairly well. It gives you all sorts of cool info...



Yeah, but the GPS on it has always been about a mile off.


----------



## klutvott

53km

Total: 301.5km = 188.5miles


----------



## Sebastian

6km

Total 307.5km = 191 miles


----------



## Fat-Elf

2x2,5km
2x1km

Total 314.5km = 195 miles


----------



## Sebastian

10km

Total: 324.5km = 201.6 miles


----------



## Fat-Elf

4x2,5km

Total: 334.5km = 208 miles


----------



## anthonyferguson

37km + 
5km

Total: 376.5km = 233 miles


----------



## ZEBOV

I had to have ridden at least 20 miles since I first opened this thread.

Total: 253 miles[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fat-Elf

2x2,5km

Total: 412km = 256 miles


----------



## brynotherhino

36 on wednsday and 16 yesterday =52 miles

Total 308 miles = 495 km


----------



## Sebastian

27km today 

Total 522km = 324 miles


----------



## Fat-Elf

2x2km

It's Sunday tomorrow so if the weather is good I will go to the countryside for a bit longer trip. 

Total 526km = 327 miles


----------



## Sebastian

12km today 

Total 538km = 334 miles


----------



## Fat-Elf

5,5km

I will do the 20 kilometer trip tomorrow if the weather is good. Today I was just too lazy. 

Total 543,5km = 338 miles


----------



## tripguitar

18 miles yesterday! woohoo!


----------



## klutvott

15.5km

Total 559km = 349.5 miles


----------



## Fat-Elf

5km in rain. 

Total 564km = 350 miles


----------



## Sebastian

24km - today was a really nice weather!

Total: 616 km = 383 miles

*EDIT : I added tripguitar's 18 miles...*


----------



## klutvott

39km

Total: 655 km = 409.5 miles


----------



## Fat-Elf

10 km

Total: 665 km = 413 miles


----------



## UnderTheSign

35km in the past 2 days..

Total: 700km = 435 miles


----------



## Sebastian

1x8km
1x7km

Total: 715km = 444 miles


----------



## klutvott

36km

Total: 751km = 469.5 miles

Edit: Added 3km. That's it for today


----------



## Fat-Elf

11 km

Total: 762km = 473.5 miles


----------



## klutvott

19km

Total: 781km = 488 miles


----------



## Fat-Elf

6km

Total: 787km = 489 miles


----------



## Sebastian

Today was a busy day 
1x 14km
1x 6km
1x 13km

Total: 820km =509 miles


----------



## Sebastian

12km

Total 832km = 517 miles


----------



## Fat-Elf

10km

Total 842km = 523 miles


----------



## Sebastian

10km

Total: 852km = 529 miles


----------



## klutvott

28.5km

Total: 880.5km = 547 miles


----------



## JStraitiff

If you're doing 20 miles a day ill see you all in 32 years when you finally reach this goal.


----------



## hairychris

(I have a mate who cycled from London to Beijing along with his girlfriend. Can lend you their miles...)

Sorry, irregular cyclist here, carry on!


----------



## Fiction

JStraitiff said:


> If you're doing 20 miles a day ill see you all in 32 years when you finally reach this goal.



Hey thanks for the input guy..


----------



## Sebastian

JStraitiff said:


> If you're doing 20 miles a day ill see you all in 32 years when you finally reach this goal.



"It's not the destination, it's the journey" 

We'll get to the moon some day, and when that day comes - I'll buy myself a donut!

21km today

Total 901.5km = 560 miles


----------



## klutvott

12km

Total 913.5km = 567.5 miles


----------



## Sebastian

14km

Total: 927.5km = 576 miles


----------



## klutvott

25km

Total: 952.5km = 592 miles


----------



## Sebastian

9km 

Total: 961.5km = 597 miles


----------



## JStraitiff

Fiction said:


> Hey thanks for the input guy..



You're welcome man. Anytime.


----------



## Sebastian

17km

Total: 978.5 km = 608 miles


----------



## Fat-Elf

20km

Total: 998.5 km = 620 miles


----------



## klutvott

22km

Total: 1020.5 km = 634 miles


----------



## Sebastian

11km

Total: 1031.5km = 641 miles


----------



## Fat-Elf

6 km

Total: 1037.5km = 644.5 miles


----------



## Amanita

not having an odometer i'll just add my work commuting.
16 km

Total: 1053.5km


----------



## Sebastian

It was raining cats and dogs today... still is... but... 10.5km 

Total: 1064km = 661 Miles


----------



## Fat-Elf

2km

Total: 1066km = 662 Miles


----------



## Sebastian

snow is here... 

11km

Total: 1077km = 669 miles


----------



## Fat-Elf

Sebastian said:


> snow is here...
> 
> 11km
> 
> Total: 1077km = 669 miles



Snow was here. 

18,5km

Total: 1095.5km = 680.5 miles


----------



## Amanita

to and fro
16km

Total: 1111.5km


----------



## Sebastian

17km

Total: 1128.5km = 701 miles


----------



## klutvott

Snow is here too.
15km

Total: 1143.5km = 711 miles


----------



## Fat-Elf

17.5km

Total: 1161km = 721 miles


----------



## klutvott

21km

Total: 1182km = 734.5 miles


----------



## Amanita

to and fro
16 km

no snow here, just drizzle

Total: 1198km =744.5 miles


----------



## Sebastian

18km

Total: 1216km = 755 miles


----------



## Fat-Elf

8.5km

Total: 1224.5km = 761 miles


----------



## klutvott

19.5km

Total: 1244km = 773 miles


----------



## SD83

15 km

Total: 1259km = 782 miles


----------



## Sebastian

19km

Total: 1278km = 794 miles


----------



## Fat-Elf

14.5km

Total: 1292.5km = 803 miles


----------



## Amanita

16km

Total: 1308.5km = 813 miles


----------



## klutvott

20km

Total: 1328.5km = 825.5 miles


----------



## Sebastian

27km

Total: 1355.5km = 842 miles


----------



## Fat-Elf

11.5km

Total: 1367km = 849 miles


----------



## Sebastian

last 3 days: 

6km
7km
18km

Total: 1398km = 868 miles


----------



## Amanita

16km. just getting ready for the next round.

Total: 1414km = 879 miles


----------



## klutvott

12.5km

Total: 1426.5km = 886.5 miles


----------



## Sebastian

9km

Total: 1435.5km = 892 miles


----------



## Amanita

16km

Total: 1451.5km = 902 miles


----------



## Fat-Elf

22km in the last three days

Total: 1473.5km = 916 miles


----------



## Sebastian

11km

Total: 1484.5km = 922 miles


----------



## klutvott

7.5km

Total: 1492km = 927 miles


----------



## Amanita

16km

Total: 1508km = 937 miles


----------



## Sebastian

15km 

Total: 1523km = 946miles


----------



## Fat-Elf

5km

Total: 1528km = 949 miles


----------



## Amanita

16km

Total: 1544km = 959 miles


----------



## Fat-Elf

7km

Don't except me to post here this weekend. I want to get rid of this damned flu for good. 

Total: 1551km = 963 miles


----------



## Sebastian

Fat-Elf said:


> 7km
> 
> Don't except me to post here this weekend. I want to get rid of this damned flu for good.
> 
> Total: 1551km = 963 miles



Cool, hopefully the moon isn't going anywhere 

Get well! 

30km

Total: 1581km = 982 miles


----------



## Amanita

16km

Total: 1597km = 992.5 miles


----------



## Sebastian

21km 

Total: 1618km = 1005 miles


----------



## Fat-Elf

7km

Just because I had an emergency...  EMERGENCY OF GETTING MORE BOOZW! 

Total: 1625km = 1009 miles


----------



## Sebastian

30km

Total: 1655km = 1028 miles


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Damn, I wish I'd seen this earlier. My bike is my main method of transportation, so I do a minimum of 9 KM per day to school and back, and 5 to work and back. Can I add my past week of biking?

Monday: 18 KM
Tuesday: 9 KM
Wednesday: 14 KM
Thursday: 14 KM
Friday: 14 KM
Saturday: 36 KM
Today: 0 KM 

Week's total:

105 KM=

1,760 KM / 1,093 Miles


----------



## Sebastian

JeffFromMtl said:


> Can I add my past week of biking?



Yeah  Welcome to the thread!


----------



## JeffFromMtl

It's looking like a pretty long way to the moon, so we should try setting milestones along the way. For example, at 1,760 KM, we just biked across Indonesia, North to South!


----------



## Amanita

16km

Total: 1776km = 1104 miles


----------



## Sebastian

JeffFromMtl said:


> It's looking like a pretty long way to the moon, so we should try setting milestones along the way. For example, at 1,760 KM, we just biked across Indonesia, North to South!



Well, like I said... it's the journey not the goal  But It sure, if you have an idea go on  

6km


Total: 1782km = 1107 miles


----------



## brynotherhino

Crap, i forgot to post my miles from last week haha. But I did get a new bike on saturday and Im going to give a good thrashing this afternoon  (45ish miles last week)

Total: 1854km= 1152miles


----------



## Amanita

16km

Total 1870km = 1162 miles


----------



## Sebastian

20km

Total: 1890km = 1174 miles


----------



## Amanita

and another 16km. night and fog. damn tiresome.

Total: 1906km = 3067 miles


----------



## Fiction

32km This Week

Total: 1938km = 3087 miles


----------



## Sebastian

16km

Total: 1954km = 1214miles


----------



## pawel

50km

Total: 2004km = 1245miles


----------



## Fat-Elf

6 km

Total: 2010km = 1249miles


----------



## Amanita

16km

Total: 2026km = 1259 miles


----------



## Sebastian

22km

Total: 2048km = 1272km


----------



## Amanita

16km
that would be all from me for some time. not that i stop riding, just not to work where i know the distance i commuted.

Total: 2064km = 1283 miles


----------



## Sebastian

8km

Total: 2072 km = 1287miles


----------



## Sebastian

Last 2 days:
25km

Total: 2097km = 1303 miles


----------



## Fat-Elf

16km

Finally got rid of the flu so I can start riding stationary bike again.

Total: 2113km = 1313 miles


----------



## flo

32 km Saturday
5km Sunday
*
Total 2150km= 1336 miles*


----------



## flo

Since this thread started, I've done at least 190 km (going to and from uni every day, + one cycling tour with at least 50km). Does it count?

EDIT: decided it counts + added it


----------



## Fiction

14km today

Total - 2164km


----------



## Fat-Elf

8km

Total: 2172km = 1349.5 miles


----------



## flo

6 km today. I say the 190+ km from since the thread started count.

*Total 2368 km*

Guys, we somehow need more manpower if we want to get there... come on, join in!


----------



## Empryrean

Since this is a cycling thread, I feel it's safe to ask. Wheres a good place to start for a bike?


----------



## flo

Empryrean said:


> Since this is a cycling thread, I feel it's safe to ask. Wheres a good place to start for a bike?




Mmmm, that sort of depends on what you want to do with it. Long or short distances? City or mountains? Do you need to transport luggage sometimes? 

A touring bike is (I think) a good all-rounder. Something like this:







(If this was mine I'd add mudguards though)

What's most important to me are lights and saddle. The saddle should be comfortable, so your butt doesn't hurt (that much) after one or two hours. You can change the bike's saddle of cause. And I recently added LED lights to my bike, big improvement Safety first.


----------



## Fiction

Another 14km today.

Total 2372km

(Trying to hit the gym everyday from now on, doing 6 miles+ & ~3 I do to and from school)


----------



## klutvott

I have been out of town, but i'm back on my bike now. 
34 km so far this week.

Total: 2406km = 1495.5 miles


----------



## Sebastian

20km

Total: 2426km = 1507miles


----------



## Fat-Elf

13km

Total: 2439km = 1516 miles


----------



## Sebastian

20km

Total: 2359km = 1466 miles


----------



## Fat-Elf

2km

 Total: 2361km = 1467 miles


----------



## flo

10 km (took an extra long way home today  )
*
Total 2371km ~ 1473miles


*Soon we have made it from Sebastian to Klutvott: 3.125 km according to Google Maps 

http://maps.google.de/maps?saddr=Tr...EQWRzG_ikd2tbZrtA&oq=tromso+n&t=h&mra=ltm&z=4


----------



## Watty

Just saw this thread....did a 30 mile ride a few weeks ago I can add.

Total = 2419km


----------



## Sebastian

26km

Total: 2445km = 1519miles

Personal Total: 691.5km


----------



## Fat-Elf

Did the usual 20km run for the first time in long time.

Total: 2465km = 1532miles


----------



## flo

Sebastian said:


> 26km
> 
> Total: 2445km = 1519miles
> 
> Personal Total: 691.5km




That's quite impressive! 


6km from me today

Total 2471 km ~ 1535 miles


----------



## klutvott

20km today

Total 2491 km ~ 1548 miles


----------



## flo

6 km

Total 2497 km


----------



## Sebastian

flo said:


> That's quite impressive!


it's just an average of 14 km per day...

11km

Total: 2508km = 1558 miles

Personal Total: 702.5 km


----------



## UnderTheSign

Around 55km this week.

Total: 2563km ~ 1592 miles


----------



## Fat-Elf

10km

Total: 2583km = 1605 miles


----------



## klutvott

12km

Total: 2595km = 1613.5 miles


----------



## Sebastian

5km

Total: 2600km = 1615 miles

Personal Total: 707.5 km


----------



## klutvott

10km

Total: 2610km = 1622 miles


----------



## Fat-Elf

24km 

Was kinda bummer to bike to the countryside because it already got dark. 

Total: 2634km = 1637 miles


----------



## Sebastian

25.5km

Total: 2659.5km = 1652.5 miles

Personal Total: 733 km


----------



## flo

17km (in the dark... put a few extra lights on  )

*2676.5 km ~1663 miles*


----------



## Fat-Elf

21.5 km in cold rain with a hangover 

2698 km = 1676 miles


----------



## Sebastian

20km

Total: 2718km = 1689 miles

Personal Total: 753 km


----------



## Fat-Elf

13km

Total: 2731km = 1697 miles


----------



## flo

6 km (I hate the combination rain+dark...)

Total 2737km


----------



## klutvott

25km

Total: 2762km = 1716.5 miles


----------



## flo

6 km

total 2768 km


----------



## Fat-Elf

23km

Total: 2791km = 1734 miles


----------



## klutvott

16km

Total: 2807km = 1744.5 miles


----------



## flo

16 km


Total 2823 km = 1754 miles< (green starts to get boring)

Edit: green is easier to read though...


----------



## klutvott

17km


Total: 2840 km = 1765 miles


----------



## flo

A quick analysis of the data we produced here in this thread shows we're doing about 49.3 km a day:







this means we'll reach the moon in +- 21 years. And we're just about 10 people posting regularly, I think it's quite an achievement that we're able to do this within our lifetimes


----------



## Sebastian

flo said:


> Edit: green is easier to read though...


Yes indeed 

Last 3 days
20km
32km
10km

Total: 2902km = 1803 miles

Personal Total: 815 km


----------



## flo

6 km (no diagram today)

Total 2908km =1807 miles


----------



## klutvott

24km. 
Total: 2932km = 1822 miles


----------



## Sebastian

Last 2 days
10km
5km

Total: 2947km = 1831 miles

Personal Total: 830 km


----------



## klutvott

16km

Total: 2963km = 1841.5 miles


----------



## flo

14 km

Total 2977 km = 1849 miles


----------



## klutvott

24km

Total: 3001 km = 1865 miles


----------



## klutvott

12km

Total: 3013 km = 1872.5 miles


----------



## klutvott

12km

Total: 3025 km = 1880 miles


----------



## Sebastian

3 days
30km

Total: 3055km = 1898 miles

Personal Total: 860 km


----------



## klutvott

8km

Total: 3063km = 1903.5 miles


----------



## Fat-Elf

12km this week. Can't really post that often now as winter came last week and I'm too lazy to drive the stationary bike.

Total: 3075km = 1911 miles


----------



## flo

22 km this week so far

Total: 3097 km


----------



## Sebastian

2days
5km
15km

Total: 3117km = 1936 miles

Personal Total: 880 km


----------



## klutvott

32km so far this week.

Total: 3149km = 1957 miles


----------



## Fat-Elf

16km from yesterday and today combined.

Total: 3165km = 1967 miles


----------



## Sebastian

Good to see people contributing miles during the winter   

2days
22km
8km

Total: 3195km = 1985 miles

Personal Total: 910 km


----------



## brynotherhino

Ive been slacking the last couple weeks because of finals and I am pretty sure I tore some cartilage in my hip, but I rode 20 miles today and everything seems to be ok

Total: 3,226 km=2005 miles


----------



## Sebastian

10km

Total: 3236km = 2010 miles

Personal Total: 920 km


----------



## Fat-Elf

12km

Total: 3248km = 2018 miles


----------



## Fiction

36 Miles since last post.

Total: 3289km = 2044 Miles


----------



## Sebastian

10km

Total: 3299km ~ 2050 miles

Personal Total: 930 km


----------



## Fat-Elf

5km

Total: 3304km = 2053 miles


----------



## klutvott

35km

Total: 3339km = 2075 miles


----------



## Sebastian

5km 

Total: 3344km = 2077 miles

Personal Total: 935 km


----------



## Fat-Elf

5km

Total: 3349km = 2081 miles


----------



## klutvott

10km

Total: 3359km = 2087.5 miles


----------



## flo

this week 24 km

Total 3383 km = 2102 miles


----------



## Sebastian

2 days:
10km

Personal Total: 945km

Total: 3393km = 2108 miles


----------



## flo

today 6 km

Total: 3399 km


----------



## Sebastian

13km

Personal Total: 958km

Total: 3412km = 2120 miles


----------



## flo

this week 24 km

Total: 3436km


----------



## klutvott

56km this week

Total: 3492km = 2170 miles


----------



## Fat-Elf

5km yesterday

Total: 3497km = 2173 miles


----------



## Sebastian

4 days 52km

Personal Total: 1010km

Total: 3549km = 2205 miles


----------



## klutvott

11km

Total: 3560km = 2212.5 miles


----------



## Bevo

Merry Christmas to me...now I just need the weather to cooperate so I can get on your board!!
Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## Sebastian

Bevo said:


> Merry Christmas to me...now I just need the weather to cooperate so I can get on your board!!
> Specialized Bicycle Components




That looks awesome!  

3-4days
34km

Personal Total: 1044km

Total: 3549km = 2233miles


----------



## flo

the weather was really great today, took a 43 km tour, two hours.
last few days 15 km


Total 3607 km = 2241 miles


----------



## Sebastian

last few days 
50km

Personal Total: 1094km

Total: 3657km = 2272miles

I think, starting from the new year, I'll be making weekly updates


----------



## flo

today again 43 km

Total 3700km = 2299 miles


----------



## Sebastian

17

Personal Total: 1111km

Total: 3717km = 2309miles


----------



## flo

today 40 km

So I did 126 km the last three days, and since I live in the mountains, a good deal of that was uphill. I'm a little proud.

I guess that's all for this year from me 

Total: 3757km


----------



## Fat-Elf

7km yesterday

Total: 3764km


----------



## Fat-Elf

4km on wet ice today, pure hell. 

Total: 3768km


----------



## flo

Fat-Elf said:


> 4km on wet ice today, pure hell.
> 
> Total: 3768km



Be careful! Don't risk anything. If you break your arms, you can't play guitar any more!!! And you can't contribute here any more, and this thread sort of relies on you (and a few others)...

Last two days 27 km (no ice/snow here, just moist)

Total: 3795 km


----------



## flo

just came home from today's tour.
a few observations: 
* rain is stupid
* darkness is stupid
* mountains should be only downhill
* my city hates bikes (the bike lanes just randomly start and stop everywhere, if they exist)
* for some reason I still love biking

29 km today (under said conditions) 

Total 3824 km = 2376 miles

Personal total 593 km


----------



## flo

Today: 73 km (could be my personal best  )

personal total: 666 km (hehe  )

Total 3897 km = 2421.8 miles



What's up with you others? Snow?


----------



## Fat-Elf

flo said:


> Today: 73 km (could be my personal best  )
> 
> personal total: 666 km (hehe  )
> 
> Total 3897 km = 2421.8 miles
> 
> 
> 
> What's up with you others? Snow?



The roads just got more slippery when the temperature went down but as school starts tomorrow I have no other option than grab my bike.


----------



## flo

Fat-Elf said:


> The roads just got more slippery when the temperature went down but as school starts tomorrow I have no other option than grab my bike.



sounds scary... maybe safer to stay away from school  Take care!


----------



## flo

6 km 

personal total 672 km

Total 3903 km = 2425 miles


----------



## Fat-Elf

flo said:


> sounds scary... maybe safer to stay away from school  Take care!



Sounds good. 

5km today, wasn't really that slippery after all..

Total 3908 km = 2428 miles


----------



## flo

20 km so far this week.

Total 3928 km


----------



## Fat-Elf

5km today

Total: 3933 km = 2444 miles


----------



## flo

6 km

personal total 698 km

Total: 3939 km = 2447 miles


----------



## flo

6 km

personal total 704 km

Total: 3945 km


----------



## Fat-Elf

2km to the cornershop

Total: 3947 km


----------



## Infamous Impact

I wanna get into cycling, but it seems just getting into it is a daunting task. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## flo

Infamous Impact said:


> I wanna get into cycling, but it seems just getting into it is a daunting task. Can anyone help me out?



Do you mean cycling as in 
a)means of transport or as in 
b) sports? 

The first one is simple, you just substitute taking the car or bus or walking by taking the bike (for reasonable distances, for me that's everything from 1 km to maybe 10). Typical things are going to uni (3 km one way), shopping (1 km one way), visiting friends who live in the same town, etc.


Sports is a different matter and depends on how you see it, you can cycle for an hour (or a few) in the countryside when the weather is nice with friends or take part in the tour de France and everything in between 

So what was your question?

No matter what you do, post every mile here, we need some help


----------



## Fat-Elf

Infamous Impact said:


> I wanna get into cycling, but it seems just getting into it is a daunting task. Can anyone help me out?



Just grab your bike and start pedaling. That's how I got started, true story..


----------



## Infamous Impact

flo said:


> Do you mean cycling as in
> a)means of transport or as in
> b) sports?
> 
> The first one is simple, you just substitute taking the car or bus or walking by taking the bike (for reasonable distances, for me that's everything from 1 km to maybe 10). Typical things are going to uni (3 km one way), shopping (1 km one way), visiting friends who live in the same town, etc.
> 
> 
> Sports is a different matter and depends on how you see it, you can cycle for an hour (or a few) in the countryside when the weather is nice with friends or take part in the tour de France and everything in between
> 
> So what was your question?
> 
> No matter what you do, post every mile here, we need some help





Fat-Elf said:


> Just grab your bike and start pedaling. That's how I got started, true story..


I meant for sports 
I bike around my town when I don't feel up to a long run, but I've been using the using bike since 5th grade, and it's not really for anything past leisure.


----------



## Sebastian

I was sick the first week of the new year, but got to ride a bit later 

50km

Personal Total: 1161km
2013 Total: 50km

Total: 3997km = 2483miles


----------



## flo

Sebastian said:


> I was sick the first week of the new year, but got to ride a bit later
> 
> 50km
> 
> Personal Total: 1161km
> 2013 Total: 50km
> 
> Total: 3997km = 2483miles



You're back! I missed you!

6 km

Total 4003 km


----------



## Fat-Elf

5km today, I was looking forward to get back on my stationary bike but I couldn't find the power supply..

Total: 4008 km


----------



## klutvott

12km total the last three weeks. I have been a lazy boy.

Total: 4020 km = 2498.5 miles


----------



## Fat-Elf

2x home-school-home = 10 km
10km on stationary bike

Total: 4040 km


----------



## flo

17 km 

personal total 727 km

total 4057km


----------



## Fat-Elf

5km 
7km

total 4069km


----------



## Sebastian

15

Personal Total: 1176km
2013 Total: 65km

Total: 4084km = 2537miles



flo said:


> personal total 727 km



Not bad!


----------



## Fat-Elf

20km 

in -7 degrees and the air was dry as hell. I almost passed out when I took a break halfway through. 

Total: 4104km = 2550 miles


----------



## Sebastian

^I think the lowest temperature I actually went on a bike trip was like... -15 C ? yeah...

15km

Personal Total: 1191km
2013 Total: 80km

Total: 4119km = 2559miles


----------



## flo

Sebastian said:


> Not bad!



thanks!

12 km

 personal total 739 km

 total 4131 km


----------



## Sebastian

5km

Personal Total: 1196km
2013 Total: 85km

Total: 4136km = 2570miles


----------



## Fat-Elf

2km in -25 degrees. PURE HELL!

Total: 4138km


----------



## Sebastian

12km

Personal Total: 1208km
2013 Total: 97km

Total: 4150km = 2578miles


----------



## flo

26 km
it was raining, and the temperature must have been just below 0°C. I was completely covered in ice when I arrived at home 


 personal total 765 km

Total 4176 km


----------



## Sebastian

10km

Personal Total: 1218km
2013 Total: 107km

Total: 4186km = 2601miles


----------



## Fat-Elf

5km to school. Not really the most pleasant experience when you have hemorrhoids. 

Total: 4191km


----------



## brynotherhino

5 miles on saturday in my first cyclocross race, and I got second place in my group! And 2 miles doing some more cross stuff this morning!

Total: 4,202 km


----------



## klutvott

26km

Total: 4228km


----------



## Sebastian

2 days, 
30km
5km

Personal Total: 1253km
2013 Total: 142km

Total: 4263km = 2648miles


----------



## Sebastian

2 days, 
14km
20km

Personal Total: 1287km
2013 Total: 176km

Total: 4297km = 2670miles


----------



## klutvott

44km

Total: 4341km = 2698miles


----------



## Sebastian

34km

Personal Total: 1321km
2013 Total: 210km

Total: 4375km = 2718miles


----------



## Sebastian

12km

Personal Total: 1333km
2013 Total: 222km

Total: 4387km = 2725miles


----------



## flo

I've been ill...
12 km

personal total 777 km

Total 4399 km


----------



## klutvott

58.5 km

Total: 4457.5 km = 2770 miles


----------



## Fat-Elf

Oh shit, totally forgot that I did a quick trip to the corner store earlier this week. 

2km

Total: 4459.5 km


----------



## Sebastian

Last couple days: 
87km

Personal Total: 1420km
2013 Total: 309km

Total: 4546.5km = 2825miles


----------



## flo

24 km

Total: 4570.5 km


----------



## Sebastian

10.5km

Personal Total: 1430km
2013 Total: 319km

Total: 4591km = 2852miles


----------



## flo

it's been a while, I've been ill again... 

6km today
Total 4597km


----------



## flo

6 km today

 personal total 813km

Total 4603 km


----------



## Sebastian

last days = 95km

Personal Total: 1525km
2013 Total: 414km

Total: 4698km = 2919miles


----------



## Sebastian

Got a new chain, cassette/cogset, rear derailleur, brakes... Happy I am 
I kinda regret not taking a before/after picture... there was so much rust 

Yesterday: 28km

Personal Total: 1553km
2013 Total: 442km

Total: 4726km = 2936miles


----------



## Bodes

Shit, never saw this til now. Bought a bike 2 weeks ago. Odometer at 167km in that time

So...

*Total: 4893 km = 3040 Miles*


----------



## flo

Sebastian said:


> Got a new chain, cassette/cogset, rear derailleur, brakes... Happy I am
> I kinda regret not taking a before/after picture... there was so much rust



What kind of bike do you ride? just curious


----------



## Bodes

another 19km today

Personal 2013 total: 186 km 

SSO Total: 4912 km = 3052 miles

Collectively about 1.3% of the way there.


----------



## Sebastian

Bodes said:


> Shit, never saw this til now. Bought a bike 2 weeks ago. Odometer at 167km in that time



Great you joined our journey! 



flo said:


> What kind of bike do you ride? just curious



Nothing much... I ride a "supermarket no name" bike... have for it a couple years now... 






I'm all about the bling bling


----------



## flo

Sebastian said:


> Great you joined our journey!
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing much... I ride a "supermarket no name" bike... have for it a couple years now...
> 
> 
> I'm all about the bling bling



Pretty much the same sort of "hard tail mountain bike" that I got. Mine's red. And I guess it's 15-20 years old. Just fitted it with some slimmer tires (1.75) so it's a bit faster in the city.


----------



## klutvott

75km

SSO Total: 4987 km = 3099 miles


----------



## flo

klutvott said:


> 75km
> 
> SSO Total: 4987 km = 3099 miles



Great to have you back, it's been a while 

20 km

 personal total 833 km

Total 5007 km


----------



## klutvott

flo said:


> Great to have you back, it's been a while


Thanks! It's good to be back. School has taken most of my time the past two weeks. 
Did 31km today.


Total: 5038km


----------



## Sebastian

last couple days 94km

Personal Total: 1647km
2013 Total: 536km

Total: 5132km = 3188 miles


----------



## flo

26 km since monday.

Total 5158 km


----------



## Sebastian

last 3 days 66km

Personal Total: 1713km
2013 Total: 602km

Total: 5224km = 3246 miles


----------



## Sebastian

last 2 days 40km

Personal Total: 1753km
2013 Total: 642km

Total: 5264km = 3270 miles


----------



## Sebastian

last 2 days 32km

Personal Total: 1785km
2013 Total: 674km

Total: 5296km = 3290 miles


----------



## flo

last few days 30 km

personal total 889 km

total 5326 km


----------



## Sebastian

today 30km

Personal Total: 1815km
2013 Total: 704km

Total: 5356km = 3328 miles


----------



## Sebastian

16km

Personal Total: 1831km
2013 Total: 720km

Total: 5372km = 3338 miles


----------



## flo

24 km


Total: 5396km


----------



## Sebastian

last days: 56km

Personal Total: 1887km
2013 Total: 776km

Total: 5452km = 3387 miles


----------



## flo

58 km

personal total 971 km

Total: 5510km


----------



## pawel

43km

Total: 5553km = 3450.47 miles


----------



## Sebastian

last days: 46km

Personal Total: 1933km
2013 Total: 822km

Total: 5599km = 3479 miles


----------



## klutvott

I had an accident with my bike last friday and hurt my knee pretty bad . I won't contribute anymore until i recover.



46km before accident.

Total: 5645km = 3508 miles


----------



## pawel

75km 

Total: 5720km = 3554 miles


----------



## flo

klutvott said:


> I had an accident with my bike last friday and hurt my knee pretty bad . I won't contribute anymore until i recover.
> 
> 
> 
> 46km before accident.
> 
> Total: 5645km = 3508 miles



That's very sad news 

I wish you a speedy recovery.

16 km this week + 61 today (for the team)= ...err... 77 km

personal total 1048 km

Total: 5797km


----------



## Bevo

42 K on our amazing weekend, damn I love my new bike!

5839km Total


----------



## flo

12 km in the last two days, now there's tons of snow...

 5851km Total


----------



## Sebastian

last days: 103km

Personal Total: 2036km
2013 Total: 925km

Total: 5954km = 3699miles


----------



## Bevo

Got a short ride in on the bike to test some stuff out. 20K

5974km Total


----------



## flo

42 km combined in the last days

 6016km Total


----------



## Sebastian

last days: 100km

Personal Total: 2136km
2013 Total: 1025km

Total: 6116km = 3800 miles


----------



## Bevo

43K today

6159 site total


----------



## klutvott

I'm back. Knee feels pretty good. Did 25km and it was horrible. The sidewalk is full of snow and the roads are extremely bumpy. Feels like my bike is about to break at any time. 



Total: 6184km = 3843 miles


----------



## Fat-Elf

Hello, I'm back! The cycling season has begun!  Well not really as it is still pretty cold and there is some ice plots around the streets. Also, my bike is really falling apart, the front wheel is crooked as hell! 

These are from this and last week:
1x2km
2x6,5km


Total: 6199km = 3851 miles


----------



## flo

I had a bad conscious because I didn't contribute the past two weeks (have been busy with moving, and, to be honest, did a little commuting by bus) 
But it seems I'm not the only one 

so +42km 
6241km


----------



## klutvott

30km. My odometer just reset itself 
Total: 6271km


----------



## pawel

109km in the last week

Total: 6380km


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Been back on the bike on and off, as weather has been shoddy for the past month or so. Haven't been contributing my milage here, but I did only 40KM each of the past two weeks (4 trips to work and back). If the weather holds out, that should be be doubling at the very least, from here on 

80 km

=6460 km


----------



## Sebastian

last days(well, almost 3-4 weeks that is LOL): 207km

Personal Total: 2243km
2013 Total: 1232km

Total: 6667km = 4142 miles


----------



## flo

70 km
Total: 6747km (no diabolic number this time )


----------



## Sebastian

56km

Personal Total: 2299km
2013 Total: 1288km

Total: 6803km = 4227 miles


----------



## klutvott

82km. Flat tire today. Had to walk home from school. 

Total: 6885km = 4279miles


----------



## Sebastian

62 km

Personal Total: 2361km
2013 Total: 1350km

Total: 6947km = 4316 miles


----------



## flo

30 km
total: 6977km


----------



## JeffFromMtl

I can't remember my mileage from any recent days except for the 48km to my parents' place and back on Tuesday. I have to start marking this stuff down.

48km

= 7,025km


----------



## Sebastian

42 km

Personal Total: 2403km
2013 Total: 1392km

Total: 7067 km = 4391 miles


----------



## Sebastian

58 km

Personal Total: 2461km
2013 Total: 1450km

Total: 7125km = 4427 miles


----------



## flo

60 km

(some on that was done on a recumbent bike trade show, testing ...recumbent bikes, I have to say I'm quite tempted to buy one. Comfort and speed are amazing! But prices )

personal total 1304km
Total: 7185km


----------



## flo

33km

personal total *1337* km
Total: 7218km


----------



## flo

71 km today, me and my girlfriend made a tour, the weather was awesome. I'm quite surprised she made it without complaining (that much...) at least less than me 

 personal total 1408 km

Total 7289km


----------



## Bevo

Been enjoying the bike and it was the first weekend I could ride in shorts and shirt...loved it and have my farmers tan to prove it!

Two big rides this weekend in new areas, one a group with fast fast people and the second a long ride alone in the country.
My fast ride was 40K 1:35 which included some long stop lights, it would of been easier but with the 80K the day before my legs were tired.

7409Km Total

Note for runners/riders
According to my GPS data and Garmin profile 1 hour at a reasonably fast run or ride does not burn the same calories. The Ride burns easy 25% more yet feels easier than the run!
My last run of 1:30 burned 832 calories and the ride yesterday was 1389 calories my lower 80K burned 3200 calories...interesting!


----------



## Fat-Elf

20km yesterday, felt good except it was windy as fuck!

Total: 7429km


----------



## Fat-Elf

6km

Total: 7435km


----------



## Sebastian

last days 76 km

Personal Total: 2537km
2013 Total: 1526km

Total: 7511km = 4667 miles


----------



## Fat-Elf

21km
10km

Total: 7542km


----------



## Fat-Elf

14km
4km
21km

Total: 7581km


----------



## Watty

40 km

Total: 7621 km


----------



## Dead Undead

Just saw this thread, great concept. Hell, it's incentive to bike more, haha.

15km

Total: 7636 km

EDIT: Just noticed Watty's last one. 7621?


----------



## flo

Dead Undead said:


> EDIT: Just noticed Watty's last one. 7621?



This thread is NOT about guitars!!


----------



## Fat-Elf

27km, I'm exhaused. 

Total: 7663 km


----------



## Sebastian

last days 92 km

Personal Total: 2629km
2013 Total: 1618km

Total: 7755km = 4818 miles


----------



## flo

79 km since last post (some commuting plus a 47 km trip with friends. But the weather was not too great: windy and quite heavy rain, twice...) 

personal total 1487 km

Total 7834km


----------



## Fat-Elf

5km yesterday
6km + 20km today

Total: 7865km


----------



## flo

18 km


Total: 7883km


----------



## Sebastian

last days 65 km

Personal Total: 2694km
2013 Total: 1683km

Total: 7938km = 4926 miles


----------



## Fat-Elf

20km yesterday
2km today

Total: 7960km = 4946 miles


----------



## flo

^ I see Fat-Elf already made it to the moon 
I hope you've brought your bike and start from there. Meet you halfway.

6 km

total 7966km


----------



## Fat-Elf

22km the other day, it has been raining yesterday and today and will rain the rest of the week so no cycling for me. 


Total: 7988km = 4964 miles


----------



## Sebastian

last days 97km

Personal Total: 2791km
2013 Total: 1780km

Total: 8085km = 5023 miles


----------



## flo

Sebastian, how do you cycle this much in "spring" like this... big respect!

36km

Total: 8121km


----------



## Fat-Elf

2km, hopefully it will be sunnier tomorrow

Total: 8087km


----------



## Sebastian

flo said:


> Sebastian, how do you cycle this much in "spring" like this... big respect!



Everywhere I go around the city I use my bike, and to be honest the last 2-3 days were a bit rainy/cold, but other than that it was quite hot here, 22-27C 

and If we divide what I made in 2013 - 1780km by days 144 we'll get 12.36km a day - which isn't a lot.... but It's everyday


----------



## Fat-Elf

..aaaand it was!

6,5km
2km
19,5km

Total: 8115km = 5042 miles


----------



## flo

Sebastian said:


> Everywhere I go around the city I use my bike, and to be honest the last 2-3 days were a bit rainy/cold, but other than that it was quite hot here, 22-27C
> 
> and If we divide what I made in 2013 - 1780km by days 144 we'll get 12.36km a day - which isn't a lot.... but It's everyday



Lucky you, here where I live it's more like 8°C, by far too cold for the season and rainy

I basically do the same thing as you, using the bike to get to places in the city, so that's 6km every day (to uni and back), plus some tours for fun.

So today 6km 

Total 8121km


----------



## Fat-Elf

44km total of yesterday and today

Total: 8165km


----------



## Sebastian

last days 87km

Personal Total: 2878km
2013 Total: 1867km

Total: 8252km = 5127 miles


----------



## Fat-Elf

44km yesterday and today

Total: 8296km


----------



## klutvott

I haven't updated in a while, but i'm still with you! 213km since last time. 

Total: 8509km


----------



## Watty

Been steadily working up my endurance after really starting to get into riding this past month. Minimum of 6 miles everyday and lately it's been 10+ with multiple rides on weekends. Let's call it 36 mi for the past several days:

Total: 8567 km


----------



## flo

Watty said:


> Been steadily working up my endurance after really starting to get into riding this past month. Minimum of 6 miles everyday and lately it's been 10+ with multiple rides on weekends. Let's call it 36 mi for the past several days:
> 
> Total: 8567 km



Nice! Keep it up 

It has been nice and sunny today, I took a ride. Part of it was on a mountain road with many curves, I got overtaken by 10,987,345 motorbikes (I counted)

49km

Total: 8616


----------



## klutvott

56km
Total: 8672km


----------



## Fat-Elf

2km today, hottest day of the year so far so I'm pretty pissed that I was too lazy and tired from last night to do any longer trip. Tomorrow, then.. Also, as summer has technically now started then I will start counting my own summer total, so don't mind it. 

Personal summer total: 2km

Total: 8674km


----------



## Fat-Elf

49,5km

Personal summer total: 51,5km

Total: 8723,5km


----------



## Fat-Elf

20km yesterday

Personal summer total: 71,5km

Total: 8743,5km


----------



## flo

my odometer is broken, so I had to guess the distance I did this week. 
But since I know my usual average speed and the time I spent on the bike, it's not far off I think.
77 km

personal total 1679km
 Total: 8820,5km


----------



## Sebastian

last days 170 km

Personal Total: 3048km
2013 Total: 2037km

Total: 8990,5km = 5524 miles


----------



## Fat-Elf

22km, been really lazy lately and the weather sucks so haven't cycled that much.

Personal summer total: 93,5km

Total: 9012,5km = 5600 miles


----------



## flo

Sebastian said:


> last days 170 km



Woo-hoo!!


----------



## flo

Fat-Elf said:


> 22km, been really lazy lately and the weather sucks so haven't cycled that much.
> 
> Personal summer total: 93,5km
> 
> Total: 9012,5km = 5600 miles




OVER 9000!!!

+24km
Total: 9036,5 km


----------



## Fat-Elf

40,5km today, 20km of them while drunk..

Personal summer total: 134km

Total: 9077 km


----------



## Bevo

I have not been around for a bit as training and racing have been taking all my time, I even have a brand new 5150iii that I have been neglecting.. Although I got an hour with it tonight and am stoked!!

So between racing and training I have 1,215KM to add not including the MTB which I have a few hours on as well but now odometer.

Total is 10,292 KM


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Posting in here at flo's insistence 

I ride my bike(s) as my primary transportation in the Boston area, started doing that last spring when my car was off the road for 9 months, and just continued to go through the winter, even though my car was fixed. I pretty much ride a minimum of 10 miles a day, 5 days a week, and that's just going to/from work on my usual route. Occasionally, I'll do the longer ride for fun...so far, my longest ones have been about 50 miles in a day.

Since I don't have an actual odometer, and usually just do rough calculations of my mileage via Google Maps after getting home, I don't know exactly what I'm at...but we're about halfway through the year, and I'd say I could conceivably do somewhere in the neighborhood of 3500 miles in a year, we'll call it half for now, putting me at somewhere around 1700 miles (2736 km) for 2013. 

I guess that brings the total to 8095 mi/13028 km


EDIT: Just realized this thread started in October, so we'll add another 25% to my numbers...so: approx 2625 miles/4225 km since October, making the total 9020 mi/14517 km


----------



## flo

Thank you Bevo and Warrior! this thread needs more people like you.

40km yesterday 

Total: 14557 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Approx. 35 miles / 56 km over the last two days.

Total: 14613 km


----------



## Fat-Elf

20km yesterday, 7km today

Personal summer total: 161km

Total: 14640 km


----------



## Bevo

64 ish 0n Saturday and 42 today for 106K.

Racing a Crit tomorrow and each lap is just under a K, wonder how far 45 Min will get me!

14746K total


----------



## Dead Undead

Been a while. I keep forgetting to record this.
It's hot as hell out.

10km

Total: 14756km


----------



## Sebastian

It's awesome we have more people and miles!


last days 85km

Personal Total: 2953km
2013 Total: 1942km

Total: 14841km = 9 221 miles


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Decided to try out Google's "My Tracks" app today....

June 19 Ride - Google Maps

A good portion of that was off-road...mostly fire roads, and a small amount of singletrack (just enough to know that I don't have the skills for it ). Going downhill on the fire roads is great fun...haven't had a bike that could handle that properly since I was maybe 13.

39.65 mi / 63.81 km

Total: 9261 mi / 14905 km


----------



## Fat-Elf

46km yesterday and today

Personal summer total: 207km

Total: 14951 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Today: 10 mi / 16 km

Typical Work Commute, Round Trip - Google Maps

Total: 9300 mi / 14967 km


----------



## Bevo

50K on Monday
10K on Tuesday with the GF which included ice cream
73K last night
133K so far with some longer weekend rides coming up.

15,100K total


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

I think 12 miles / 19 km today

Total: 9395 miles / 15119 km


----------



## Fat-Elf

20km yesterday

Personal summer total: 227km

Total: 15139 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

13 mi / 21 km today

Total: 9420 mi / 15160 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

16 mi / 26 km

Total: 9436 mi / 15186 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

11 mi / 18 km

Total: 9447 mi / 15204 km


----------



## Sebastian

Warrior of metal is taking over this thread 

last days 80km (yesterday was the first time since.. I don't even remember  when I went cycling "just for fun" - I made about 30km on my brothers bike - which is a "bit" better than mine  )

Personal Total: *3*0*33*km
2013 Total: *2*0*22*km

Total: 15284km = 9 497 miles


----------



## Bevo

84K Saturday
59K Sunday
18K With ice cream while trying not to kick peoples ass when my girl decided to wear booty shorts for the ride, I gave up after a while when I checked out another girl wearing the same, I decided it was ok to share LOL!!

Today I am eh ehm "sick" so may add to the list latter LOL!!

161K total
15445K Total


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Lazy day today...3 mi / 5 km

9600 mi / 15450 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

11/18

9611/15468


----------



## Bevo

Wed 55K
Thursday 70K
Friday will be a GF ride, I built her a new bike and it will be her first ride on the roads, she wants to do a huge ride and has never been on a road bike yet. I will have to post some pictures later!

15593K total


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

12 / 19

Total: 9701 / 15612


----------



## Sebastian

last days: 70km

Personal Total: 3103km
2013 Total: 2092km

Total: 15682km = 9 744 miles


----------



## flo

last days:
30 km commuting
20 km one tour to a lake
52 km another tour at the north sea (I visited my parents there)

69 km testing my new bike 

= 171 km total

Total: 15853km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

33 mi / 53 km today. Just under 10 miles of that was Boston's group doing the World Naked Bike Ride 

Total: 9884 mi / 15906 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

16 mi / 26 km

Total: 9900 mi / 15932 km


----------



## Bevo

My GF loves her bike and is surprisingly good on it! She is one of those naturaly thin girls that does no exercise yet always looks good. I thought her cardio would suck and her little legs could not get her up the hills but I was impressed!!

Fri 12
Sat 60
Sun 30, I raced today but the group was at 42Kph in 1 min and held it, at 25K my tendon in my leg was burning up with pain so I dropped out....sucks!! This was the Masters over 40 class and the winner had a average speed of 40K over 80K's!!
Mon 20
Total 122

Site 16,154 KM Total


----------



## flo

Did 49 km on my new bike yesterday. God it's fun 

SSO, we made some good progress!

Total: 16203km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

11 mi / 18 km

Total: 10071 mi / 16221 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Ok, so today and yesterday I spent most of my time fixing up an old bike for my best friend, as a surprise to replace hers that was stolen two months ago. In the process of fixing that up and delivering it, I racked up about 12 mi / 19 km. Planning to go out for another ride later to meet up with another friend.

For now, Total: 10093 mi / 16240 km.


Here's the bike....Before:


















After!


















We did: New handlebars, brake levers, brake and shifter cables, brake pads, seatpost, saddle, chain, freewheel, front wheel, lights, fenders, and coffee cup holder. It's still got a few quirks, but she'll enjoy having a project to work on...and she mostly loves the bike already! Totally made her day with this, and I'm pretty proud of the build


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Add another 6 mi / 10 km for tonight.

Total: 10099 mi / 16250 km


----------



## flo

^nice rebuild, warrior 
It's great fun to "pimp" old bikes

29 km

Total 16279 km /10115mi


----------



## Bevo

That looks great!!

I love the fenders and the cool seat although I don't see a place to mount a lock.
The coffee cup holder was a nice touch!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Yeah, unfortunately nowhere convenient to mount a lock...yet! We were already way over-budget, and wouldn't have been able to get a good rack in the time frame we were aiming for, either. I recommended to her the rack that I have on both of my bikes, which is a pretty good way to throw a lock on there...visible in the second pic, along with one of my own coffee cup holders. The saddle is a Selle An-Atomica Titanico that I was given by a friend, and ended up finding it uncomfortable after a couple months, so it was basically just sitting around. Hopefully she finds it more comfortable than I do!

Glad you guys like it...I'm pretty proud of it, and my friend loves it...and that's what matters most!



Today's ride total, I didn't track, and my route was too weird to piece together in Google Maps, due to July 4 road closures and stuff...but based on knowing the area, I'll give it a rough estimate of 15 mi / 24 km.

Total: 16294 mi / 10139 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

11 mi / 18 km

Total: 16305 mi / 10157 km


----------



## flo

yesterday 12 km 
today 43km

personal total 2047 km

Total: 16360 km / 10166 mi


----------



## hairychris

25 miles/ 40 km before breakfast this morning.

Getting back in to bike riding this year. Fitted a set of SPD-SL pedals last night, and looking to start doing some longer rides. Bike is a single speed Specialized Tricross, depending on how it goes I may look at getting a geared road bike...

Total: 16400 km / 10191 mi


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

I've just realized that I made a mistake a couple days ago, and added my mileage to the km number, and vice versa, so the numbers are wrong. I'm gonna fix that....

Corrected total should be: 10200 mi / 16416 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

15 mi / 24 km

Total: 10215 mi / 16440 km


----------



## Bevo

Caught a cold last Monday and was sick all week with my lungs messed up....suck!
Got a ride in yesterday and it was the first time my brothers heart rate was consistently lower than mine but my lungs are still tight.

So 62K
16502Km Total


----------



## Fat-Elf

Total of last two weeks: 237km 

This shall also be my last contribution.

Total: 16739 km / 10401 mi


----------



## flo

Fat-Elf said:


> Total of last two weeks: 237km
> 
> This shall also be my last contribution.



 we'll miss you


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

17 mi / 27 km

Total: 10418 mi / 16756 km


----------



## flo

70 km

Total 16826 km /10455mi


----------



## Bevo

37 yesterday
16863Km total


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Yesterday: 12 mi / 19km

Total: 10490 mi / 16882 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

32 mi / 51 km

Total: 10522 mi / 16933 km


----------



## Bevo

37K yesterday training on the hills, up some at 13kph and down a 64kph with one long section of 2k in first gear with a heart rate of 170 for the climb..That was a hard ride but it will get me ready for a hilly race in a few weeks.

16970K total.


----------



## flo

77 km

personal total 2194km

Total 17047km (10593 mi)


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

12 mi / 19 km

Total: 10605 mi / 17066 km


----------



## Sebastian

last days: 200km

Personal Total: 3303km
2013 Total: 2292km

Total: 17266km = 10 728 miles


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

11 mi / 18 km

Total: 10739 mi / 17284 km


----------



## flo

40 km


Total: 17324 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Lazy day today...two errands to the grocery store, with two slightly different routes, and on two different bikes.

3 mi / 5 km

Total: 10768 mi / 17329 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

16 mi / 26 km

Total: 10784 mi / 17355 km


----------



## flo

today 73 km (gasp)

Total: 17428 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Yesterday 4 mi / 6km

Total: 10833 mi / 17434 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

6 mi / 10 km

Total: 10839 mi / 17444 km


----------



## flo

12km

Total: 17456 km


----------



## jbab

25 km on Saturday when it was 40°C outside!

Total: 17481km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

11 mi / 18 km

Total: 10873 mi / 17499 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

13 mi / 21 km

Total: 10886 mi / 17520 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

11 mi / 18 km

Total: 10897 mi / 17538 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

13 mi / 21 km

Total: 10910 mi / 17559 km


----------



## Sebastian

last days: 116km

Personal Total: 3419km
2013 Total: 2408km

Total: 17675km = 10 982 miles


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

11 mi / 18 km

Total: 10993 mi / 17693 km


----------



## Bevo

Time for an update, busy week..
14 - 55K
17 - 33K
18 - 13K
20 - 61K
21 - 38K Race
21 - 5K Girl friend cool down after the race.
Total 205K

Site total 17,888K


----------



## flo

last days 61 km

total: 17 949 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

10 mi / 16 km

Total: 11163 mi / 17965 km


----------



## Sebastian

last days: 90km

Personal Total: 3509km
2013 Total: 2498km

Total: 18055km = 11 218 miles


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

I haven't had a proper internet connection to figure this out with in a few days, but my best estimate for the last few days is a total of:

52 mi / 84 km

Total: 11270 mi / 18139 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Tonight was Providence, RI's first World Naked Bike Ride ride, that was just shy of 9 miles (14 km). Total distance today I'm gonna estimate at 11 mi / 18 km.

Total: 11281 mi / 18157 km


----------



## flo

^
That sounds fun. How did people react? 
last days 177 km, including a trip to my dad (~60 km), and back the next day!

Personal total 2557 km
Total: 18334 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

flo said:


> ^
> That sounds fun. How did people react?
> last days 177 km, including a trip to my dad (~60 km), and back the next day!
> 
> Personal total 2557 km
> Total: 18334 km



Not sure if you caught this, but I also did the Boston one last month. It was Boston's 4th time, and Providence's first. For the most part, people responded positively, lots of people caught totally off-guard. We did get stopped at one point, by the Brown University Police, who made us get dressed, but they let us go after calling the Providence PD, who basically said they weren't bothered about it. The Boston ride was significantly bigger...almost 10 times the people riding, although I think everyone in Providence went fully nude, while it was maybe a third of the people in Boston who did.

In any case, lots of fun, and I'm looking forward to next year's rides!


Today: 11 mi / 18 km

Total: 11403 mi / 18352 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

19 mi / 31 km

Total: 11422 mi / 18383 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Today so far: 16 mi / 26 km

Another ~4 miles left to go tonight for another errand, but the total for now is: 11438 mi / 18409 km


EDIT: Tonight: 3 mi / 5 km

Total: 11441 mi / 18414 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

10 mi / 16 km

Total: 11451 mi / 18430 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

11 mi / 18 km

Total: 11462 mi / 18448 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

10 mi / 16 km

Total: 11472 mi / 18464 km


----------



## Sebastian

last days: 163km

Personal Total: 3582km
2013 Total: 2571km

Total: 18627 km = 11 574 miles


----------



## flo

72 km
Total: 18699 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

10 mi / 16 km

Total: 11629 mi / 18715 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

18 mi / 29 km

Total: 11647 mi / 18744 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

12 mi / 19 km

Total: 11659 mi / 18763 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

This is likely my last post in this thread for a few days, since I'm going away for a couple days, without my bike.

Today: 10 mi / 16 km

Total: 11669 mi / 18779 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Last night: 7 mi / 11 km

Today: 12 mi / 19 km

Total: 11688 mi / 18809 km


----------



## flo

this week 155 km

 Total: 18964 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

11 mi / 18 km

Total: 11795 mi / 18982 km


----------



## Bevo

Lots of K's since the last update of July 21st!
I am working with a coach and the training is crazy, long rides are now 3 hours each sunday which of course follows the 2 hours on Saturday all at pretty fast pace. Thank god for Mondays as my legs are pretty much toast and need the day off for the races on Tuesday.

So over the last 3 weeks I have raced or ridden 780K and burned just over 17,600 calories which is pretty crazy when I think about it. I really am feeling it and had to adjust my food intake as my arms have pretty much disappeared from lack of calories.

Total 19,762Km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

11 mi / 18 km

Total: 12291 mi / 19780 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

10 mi / 16 km

Total: 12301 mi / 19796 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

11 mi / 18 km

Total: 12312 mi / 19814 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Over the last 3 days: 29 mi / 47 km

Total: 12341 mi / 19861 km


----------



## Matthew

I just discovered this thread. Didn't even know there ere other cyclists here. I mountain bike, so my miles are lower but brutal. I'm sitting at 217.36 this year (100 in June alone!) and I'll be adding 10 or so tomorrow and probably Tuesday.


----------



## Sebastian

last days: 110km

Personal Total: 3692km
2013 Total: 2681km

Total: 19971 km = 12 409 miles


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

10 mi / 16 km

Total: 12419 mi / 19987 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

24 mi / 39 km

Total: 12443 mi / 20026 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

11 mi / 18 km

Total: 12454 mi / 20044 km


----------



## 777timesgod

This thread is very sailormoon.

Good luck getting to the moon though, bring back some cheese when you get back.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

34 mi / 55 km

Total: 12488 mi / 20099 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

12 mi / 19 km

Total: 12500 mi / 20118 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

15 mi / 24 km

Total: 12515 mi / 20142 km


----------



## flo

Hi guys!
two weeks ago I've had an accident on the bike (had to do an emergency braking from about 35kph, braked too hard and rolled over... gladly I didn't have any severe injuries besides a laceration that needed to be sutured in hospital). 

I'm glad I wore cycling gloves and a helmet! I can only encourage you guys to do so, too. 

Everything is fine again, it all healed better and faster than I thought. I went to uni by bus for a week (knees...), but this week by bike again as usual.
So 35 km this week.

total:20177 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

17 mi / 27 km

Total: 12554 mi / 20204 km


----------



## Sebastian

I'm still here  
Good nothing bad happened to you flo! I need towear my helemt more often, I have to admit I didn't wear it as much as I should while cycling. But that will change 

last days: 110km

Personal Total: 3802km
2013 Total: 2791km

Total: 20314 km = 12 662 miles


----------



## Mvotre

damn, we just have commuters here? 

I will help. I ride 22kms everyday, and at least 100 at the weekends. Will start adding tomorrow (with Strava links to match also).


----------



## Mvotre

alright:

Saturday: 138.1km
Sunday: 65.5 km
Monday: 21.6km

Total: 20539km/12836mi


----------



## Fat-Elf

21km today. I tried to find a house where this murder-suicide thing took place yesterday but I couldn't find it.

Total: 20560km


----------



## Sebastian

last days: 75km

Personal Total: 3877km
2013 Total: 2866km

Total: 20635 km = 12 822 miles



Mvotre said:


> I will help. I ride 22kms everyday, and at least 100 at the weekends. Will start adding tomorrow (with Strava links to match also).




Nice!


----------



## Sebastian

last days: 125km 

Personal Total: 4003km
2013 Total: 2991km

Total: 20760km = 12 900 miles


This makes a 16 km average per day for me this year, not so bad


----------



## Fat-Elf

Might aswell start contributing again as my dad bought me a pedometer today so it's easier to see how long trips I take.

21km + 10km today

Total: 20791km = 12 918 miles


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Man...it's been a crazy couple weeks. I haven't had internet at home since moving, and since I haven't been tracking every ride, I have no idea what I've done the last 2 weeks. On Sept. 1, I moved to a new place that nearly doubles my commute distance (from approx. 10 miles round trip to approx. 19). Due to crashing my Bianchi and bending the rear wheel that same day, I've been doing it on my old Raleigh Sports single-speed! Got the Bianchi fixed today, though, and put a good 30ish miles on it right away. 

I'm gonna make an estimate for August 26 through Sept. 6, and call it 154 mi / 248 km.

With that, Total: 13072 mi / 21039 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

20 mi / 32 km

Total: 13092 mi / 21071 km


----------



## Fat-Elf

22km yesterday and 21km the day before

Total: 21114km/13120mi


----------



## flo

It's been a while, and I'm delighted to see we've got a new team mate and an old one returned 

110 km
Total: 21224km


----------



## Bevo

August 12th was the last update!
Damn I have been busy training and racing, not all my K's were tracked as I had some bike issues and was on my MTB until I put a new road bike together. I found a crack in the carbon frame and it basically killed my bike.
Good news is I have a pretty amazing bike frame that just came in from Belguim, an Eddy Merckx Emx7, we are just waiting for some answers as to the wires through the frame. The bike will be fully electronic and the cable ends are to big for the existing holes so we have to enlarge.

So, I have a documented 510K but there is at least an extra 200K I can't include as I did not use my garmin which didn't fit on my MTB.

Site total 20,687 Km total


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Yesterday: 3 mi / 5 km

Today: 20 mi / 32 km

Total: 12877 mi / 20724 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

19 mi / 31 km

Total: 12896 mi / 20755 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

20 mi / 32 km

Total: 12916 mi / 20787 km


----------



## Sebastian

last days: 117km 

Personal Total: 4120km
2013 Total: 3108km

Total: 22151km = 13 763.99 miles

I think someone made a small mistake with calculations  (And I hope It isn't me right now  )
flo reached 21224km on 9.9.2013
and the next day Bevo wrote 20,687km

So I added everything up and it's 22151km = 13 763.99 miles miles


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Thursday: 19 mi / 31 km
Today: 20 mi / 32 km

Total: 13803 mi / 22214 km

EDIT: said 31803 instead of 13803, fixed.


----------



## Fat-Elf

21km yesterday

Damn, I was really motivated to go biking today but just when I was about the leave the weather got all cloudy and rainy-looking. 

Edit: The sky got a bit clearer so I did another 21km run. 

Total: 31829 mi / 22256 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

38 mi / 61 km

Total: 13867 mi / 22317 km


----------



## Fat-Elf

25km today, it's getting cold. 

Total: 13883 mi / 22342 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Yeah dude...the wind was pretty brutal yesterday!

Yesterday & today combined: 42 mi / 68 km

Total: 13925 mi / 22410 km


----------



## Fat-Elf

21km yesterday, no biking today as it seems to be raining the whole day. Good day to play GTAV. 

Total: 13937 mi / 22410 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

20 mi / 32 km

Total: 13957 mi / 22442 km


----------



## Fat-Elf

5km, had to get some fresh air despite the rain.

Total: 13948 mi / 22447 km


----------



## flo

last two weeks 121 km. It's not so easy to keep yourself motivated when it starts pouring with rain every time you step out the door 
Anyway at least today I managed a 30 km ride, 28km/hour average. Not my fastest, but not too bad either

Personal Total: 3050km

Total: 22563 km


----------



## Fat-Elf

8km

Total: 22571 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Haven't actively kept track the last few days, but my best estimate from retracing as much as i remember of the routes on Google puts me at 50 mi / 80 km.

Total: 14075 mi / 22651 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

21 mi / 34 km

Total: 14096 mi / 22685 km


----------



## Fat-Elf

50km these past three days

Total: 14127 mi / 22735 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

31 mi / 50 km

Total: 14158 mi / 22785 km

EDIT: Forgot one section of yesterday's ride


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

20 mi / 32 km

Total: 14178 mi / 22817 km


----------



## flo

62 km from this week.
Total: 22879 km


----------



## Fat-Elf

40km these past few days

Total: 22919 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Thursday through today: 56 mi / 90 km

Total: 14297 mi / 23009 km


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just 2km today because I was dead tired for sleeping less than 6 hours. 

Total: 23011 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

19 mi / 31 km

Total: 14318 mi / 23042 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

20 mi / 32 km

Total: 14338 mi / 23074 km


----------



## Fat-Elf

8km past three days or so
16km + 19km today, had to make two trips because I had to get back home halfway through the first one and the weather was so nice I wanted to make the whole trip. 

Total: 23117 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Yesterday and today combined: 33 mi / 53 km

Total: 14397 mi / 23170 km


I've been wondering - I see one or two other people doing it, but would more of you mind listing both miles and kilometers? It's annoying to have to do the conversion from mi to km, then add to the running km total, and then convert that back to mi to keep that total running as well.


----------



## Fat-Elf

WarriorOfMetal said:


> Yesterday and today combined: 33 mi / 53 km
> 
> Total: 14397 mi / 23170 km
> 
> 
> I've been wondering - I see one or two other people doing it, but would more of you mind listing both miles and kilometers? It's annoying to have to do the conversion from mi to km, then add to the running km total, and then convert that back to mi to keep that total running as well.



Yeah, sorry for doing that. I was just too tired to convert it yesterday. 

21km today

Total: 14410 mi / 23191 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Yesterday and today together: 37 mi / 60 km

Total: 14447 mi / 23251 km


----------



## Fat-Elf

10km yesterday, 21km today.

Total: 14466 mi / 23282 km


----------



## Fat-Elf

21km today, so warm that I'm sweating more than in summer when I get back home. 

Total: 14480 mi / 23303 km


----------



## flo

3 days of cycling last week and today: 48km, 51km, 6km, 71km 

so a total of 176km.

Site Total: 23479 km (14589 miles)


----------



## Fat-Elf

Just *2km *today as it was so wet and my feet kinda hurt.

Site Total: 14590 mi / 23481 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Sunday through Wednesday, to the best of my recollection: 78 mi / 126 km

Total: 14668 mi / 23607 km


----------



## Fat-Elf

21km today. Stupid kids making me drive in the fking ditch. 

Total: 14682 mi / 23628 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Realized that I'd forgotten about a detour/stop on my way home from work a couple days ago, which adds a mile to my last-posted numbers, so updated totals:

14683 mi / 23630 km


----------



## Sebastian

Have a really busy time right now, which includes a lot of cycling around town

No sure about the correct number of km but I made at least 600km from the last time I've added a post here 

Personal Total: 4720km
2013 Total: 3708km

Total: 24230km = 15,055 miles


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

18 mi / 29 km

Total: 15073 mi / 24259 km


----------



## Fat-Elf

19km, I really needed it after a weekend of living on just pure sugar and fat. 

Total: 15086 mi / 24278 km


----------



## Fat-Elf

21km, some totally random kids shouted at me from their car. Apparently all the schools have the autumn break this week so no more relaxing midday bike rides. 

Total: 15099 mi / 24299 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Last 2 days combined: 37 mi / 60 km

Total: 15136 mi / 24359 km


----------



## Fat-Elf

21km today as usual.

Total: 15149 mi / 24380 km


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

19 mi / 31 km

Total: 15168 mi / 24411 km


----------



## Fat-Elf

21km

Total: 15181 mi / 24432 km


----------



## Sebastian

last days: 100km

Personal Total: 4820km
2013 Total: 3808km

Total: 24532km = 15,243 miles


----------



## Fat-Elf

21km, so chilly..

Total: 24553km = 15,257 miles


----------



## Fat-Elf

2km today. Very likely one of my last contributions for a while as winter is about to begin and I'm going to the army for 6 months (12 months in worst case) in January. 

Total: 24555km = 15,258 miles


----------



## flo

36 km in the last few days

Total: 24591 km ~15280 miles


----------



## Fat-Elf

44 km these past two days.

Total: 24635 km = 15307 mi


----------



## Fat-Elf

42km this Monday and today combined.

Total: 24677 km = 15334 mi


----------



## Fat-Elf

21km yesterday.

Total: 24698 km = 15347 mi


----------



## Fat-Elf

21km today. Everyone else already gave up? 

Total: 24718 km = 15359 mi


----------



## flo

Fat-Elf said:


> Everyone else already gave up?


of cause not. Just too lazy to update 

40km this week
Total: 24758km


----------



## dudeskin

i should have seen this thread ages ago, doh!
went for a long ride (for me) of 60m.

Total: 24854km = 15443m


----------



## Fat-Elf

21km today.

Total: 24875km = 15457mi


----------



## Fat-Elf

21km today.

Total: 24896km = 15470mi


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

I was away from my bike and my computer for about a week, didn't track the few days before it, and haven't tracked the last couple days either. I'll try to figure it out tonight...it's been a crazy couple weeks.


----------



## Fat-Elf

2km today only, slept too late. 

Total: 24898km = 15471mi


----------



## dudeskin

pulled Achilles tendon means not many miles this week. doh!!


----------



## Fat-Elf

^Damn, that must suck. 

21km today

Total: 24919km = 15484mi


----------



## Fat-Elf

21km today. So much fog that I couldn't see 50 meters in front of me.

Total: 24940km = 15497mi


----------



## flo

36km this week
Total: 24976km


----------



## Fat-Elf

2km, so much raining this week..

Total: 24978km = 15521mi


----------



## flo

36km this week so far. I'm not a fan of the rain either.
where the hell is Seb?

Total: 25 014km


----------



## Sebastian

I'm still here, have a lot of things to take care of recently, but I'm cycling everyday 
last days: (or should I say, almost a month haha) 600km

Personal Total: 5420km
2013 Total: 4408km

Total: 25614km = 15,915 miles


----------



## Fat-Elf

4km last week and 2km today. Little did I know that the streets were covered in thin, clear ice so I managed to crash in full speed today. Luckily, I didn't even get bruises. 

Total: 25620km = 15,920 miles


----------



## Fat-Elf

8km this week.

Total: 25628km = 15,925miles


----------



## flo

last week and this week combined 62 km

Total: 25690km


----------



## Fat-Elf

23km last and this week combined.

Total: 25713km = 15977mi


----------



## Fat-Elf

7km last Friday.

Total: 25720km = 15982mi


----------



## flo

16 km in the past four days.
I've done some running as well, I somehow don't like cycling as in "sports" during the winter.Commuting by bike is painful enough when it's cold and dark and rainy outside. Running seems fine, it's been years since last time I did it, and now I've done three hours since last sunday. I seem to be motivated 

Total: 25736km ~ 15991.609003420026 miles (roughly)


----------



## Sebastian

Since the last time 400km

Personal Total: 5820km
2013 Total: 4808km

Total: 26136km = 16,240 miles


----------



## flo

^that's quite impressive, especially because it's so consistent 
This week 24km
Total: 26160km = 16255 miles


----------



## flo

This week 54 km

Total: 26214 km (16289 miles)


----------



## FallOfHumanity

10 miles today

Total: 26230 km (16299 miles)


----------



## Sebastian

Since the last time 250km

Personal Total: 6070km
2013 Total: 5058km

Total: 26480km is about 16,454 miles


----------



## FallOfHumanity

7 miles today.

Total: 26490km is about 16,463 miles


----------



## flo

30 km this week

Total: 26520km (16478 miles)


----------



## Sebastian

Since the last time 300km

Personal Total: 6370km
2013 Total: 5358km

Total: 26820km = 16,665 miles


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Since I haven't posted or kept track in 2+ months, I've just done a conservative estimate, pretty much based on 20 miles/day, 5 days/week. The real number is probably higher, but for the sake of an estimate we'll go with this:

960 mi / 1545 km

Total: 17625 mi / 28365 km


----------



## Sebastian

^Nice!
last days 100km

Personal Total: 6470km
2013 Total: 5458km

Total: 28465km = 17687 miles


----------



## Fat-Elf

96KM THIS MONTH!

Total: 28536km = 17748 miles


----------



## Sebastian

Happy New Year! 

last days 120 km +
Today: 25km

Personal Total: 6615km
2013 Total: 5578km
2014 Total: 25km 

Total: 28681km = 17821.5 miles

in 2013 I made 15,28 km per day, not so bad


----------



## Sebastian

Today: 30km

Personal Total: 6645km
2013 Total: 5578km
2014 Total: 55km 

Total: 28711km = 17840 miles


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

I think I blew my boss's mind by riding the 9ish miles to and from work in the snow from Winter Storm "Hercules" yesterday 

Put me down for 152 mi / 245 km since my last post.

Total: 17992 mi / 28956 km


----------



## Sebastian

Today: 35km

Personal Total: 6680km
2013 Total: 5578km
2014 Total: 90km 

Total: 28991km = 18014 miles


----------



## flo

Whooooo yeah, you guys added almost 2500km since I last checked three weeks ago. You're awesome! 

+43km from me 
Total: 29034km = 18041 miles


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Yesterday and the day before: 21 mi / 34 km

Total: 18062 mi / 29068 km


----------



## Sebastian

two days: 45km

Personal Total: 6725km
2013 Total: 5578km
2014 Total: 135km 

Total: 29113km = 18089 miles


----------



## MFB

Actually, since I've been going to the gym I'll add in my little bit of 5 miles

Total = 18094 miles

More to come in time


----------



## Sebastian

two days: 55km

Personal Total: 6725km
2013 Total: 5578km
2014 Total: 190km 

Total: 29174 km = 18128 miles


----------



## MFB

3 miles more today

Total = 18131 miles


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Over the last couple days: 37 mi / 60 km

Total: 18168 mi / 29239 km


----------



## Sebastian

last days: 65km

Personal Total: 6790km
2013 Total: 5578km
2014 Total: 255km 

Total: 29305 km = 18209 miles


----------



## flo

last few days 30 km

total 29335 km = 18228 miles


----------



## MFB

6 miles biked today

18,234 miles = 29343 km


----------



## Sebastian

last days: 350km

Personal Total: 7140km
2013 Total: 5578km
2014 Total: 705km 

Total: 29693 km = 18450 miles


----------



## flo

last days: 42km
Total: 29745 km


----------



## MFB

5 miles/8km

Total: 18488 miles/29753 km


----------



## MFB

5 miles/8 kilometers

Total: 18493 miles/29761 kilometers


----------



## MFB

6 miles

Total: 18490mi/29757km


----------



## Sebastian

last days: 300km

Personal Total: 7440km
2013 Total: 5578km
2014 Total: 1005km 

Total: 30057 km = 18676 miles

January isn't even over yet and I alredy made like almost 1/5th of the whole last year


----------



## flo

^Wow, Seb, that's really impressive!

Last weeks 66km

Total: 30123 km


----------



## Sebastian

last days: 130km

Personal Total: 7570km
2013 Total: 5578km
2014 Total: 1135km 

Total: 30253 km = 18798 miles


----------



## flo

76km

Total: 30329 km (18846 mi)


----------



## Sebastian

last days: 115km

Personal Total: 7685km
2013 Total: 5578km
2014 Total: 1250km 

Total: 30444 km = 18917 miles


----------



## Sebastian

last days: 100km

Personal Total: 7785km
2013 Total: 5578km
2014 Total: 1350km 

Total: 30544 km = 18979 miles


----------



## Sebastian

last days: 155km

Personal Total: 7940km
2013 Total: 5578km
2014 Total: 1505km 

Total: 30699 km = 19075 miles


----------



## flo

223km in the last days.

Total: 30922 km = 19214 miles


----------



## Sebastian

last days: 47km

Personal Total: 7987km
2013 Total: 5578km
2014 Total: 1552km 

Total: 30969 km = 19243 miles


----------



## Sebastian

last days: 85km

Personal Total: 7987km
2013 Total: 5578km
2014 Total: 1637km 

Total: 31054 km = 19296 miles


----------



## Sebastian

last days: 90km

Personal Total: 7987km
2013 Total: 5578km
2014 Total: 1727km 

Total: 31144 km = 19352 miles


----------



## Sebastian

today: 54 km

Personal Total: 8041km
2013 Total: 5578km
2014 Total: 1781km 

Total: 31198 km = 19385 miles


----------



## Sebastian

last days: 160 km

Personal Total: 8201km
2013 Total: 5578km
2014 Total: 1941km 

Total: 31358 km = 19484 miles


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

Man, I haven't kept track of this in forever, and it's too hard to make an actual estimate since my last post (January 9). It's easily in the ~1000 mile range, though


----------



## Sebastian

^Please add whatever you think is right 



last days: 145 km

Personal Total: 8306km
2013 Total: 5578km
2014 Total: 2085km 

Total: 31503 km = 19575 miles


----------



## flo

Sebastian said:


> ^Please add whatever you think is right




since the last post 246km

Total: 31749 km (19728 mi)


----------



## Sebastian

last days: 90 km

Personal Total: 8396km
2013 Total: 5668km
2014 Total: 2175km 

Total: 31839 km = 19784 miles


----------



## Sebastian

last days: 115 km

Personal Total: 8511km
2013 Total: 5668km
2014 Total: 2290km 

Total: 31954 km = 19855 miles


----------



## Sebastian

last days: 85 km

Personal Total: 8596km
2013 Total: 5668km
2014 Total: 2375km 

Total: 32039 km = 19908 miles


----------



## Sebastian

last days: 99 km

Personal Total: 8695km
2013 Total: 5668km
2014 Total: 2474km 

Total: 32138 km = 19969 miles


----------



## Mik3D23

Figure I'll contriboot to this thread since I started riding again finally. 

Last two rides: 35 miles

Total: 20004 miles = 32193 km


----------



## flo

last weeks 140 km

32333 km (19469mi)


----------



## flo

last weeks 323 km

Total 32656 km


----------



## Sebastian

last weeks: 215 km

Personal Total: 8910km
2013 Total: 5668km
2014 Total: 2689km 

Total: 32871 km = 20 425 miles


----------



## flo

89 km

Total: 32960 km


----------



## Fat-Elf

Hey guys! Haven't posted here for a while but I have still been pretty busy biking especially because the weather here has been great for a few weeks!

180km this season so far

Total: 33140 km


----------



## flo

another 50 km today

Total: 33190 km


----------



## Fat-Elf

22km today

Total: 33312 km


----------



## Omura

Just found this thread, I better join in :]
I ride road, just for kicks, and occasionally to get places.
only 
+26km for me this week as it's been crap weather.
Total: 33338km= 20715miles


----------



## flo

133 km

my 2014 total so far: 1461 km


Total: 33471km


----------



## Fat-Elf

105km since last time

Total: 33576km


----------



## Sebastian

last weeks: 200 km

Personal Total: 9110km
2013 Total: 5668km
2014 Total: 2889km 

Total: 33776 km = 20 987 miles


----------



## flo

150km

Total: 33926 km


----------



## Sebastian

last weeks: 250 km

Personal Total: 9360km
2013 Total: 5668km
2014 Total: 3139km 

Total: 34156 km = 21 223 miles


----------



## Alfrer

I'm not sure, but if I only count this month
145km

Total: 34201 km


----------



## MFB

Back on the wagon as of Friday, so I'll add what I've done

Contribution : 31 km
Total: 34,232 km


----------



## MFB

Have another 14km, courtesy of yours truly

Total: 34,246km


----------



## Sebastian

I need to post here more often. Naturally still cycling 
Last month, and almost a week I made 450 km

Personal Total: 9810km
2013 Total: 5668km
2014 Total: 3589km 

Total: 34696 km = 21 559 miles


----------



## TheStig1214

New to this thread. Did 30 km yesterday and 35 today (19 and 22 miles, respectively). So 65 total.

Total: 34761 km


----------



## flo

275 since my last post

Total: 35056


----------



## Sebastian

Since last post 600 km

Personal Total: 10410km
2013 Total: 5668km
2014 Total: 4189km 

Total: 35656 km = 22 156 miles


----------



## Sebastian

Since last post 405 km

Personal Total: 10815km
2013 Total: 5668km
2014 Total: 4594km 

Total: 36061 km = 22 407 miles


----------



## Sebastian

last 4 days 110 km

Personal Total: 10925km
2013 Total: 5668km
2014 Total: 4704km 

Total: 36171 km = 22 475 miles


----------



## flo

290 km since last time

Total: 36461 km


----------



## Bevo

It's been a while so I have a big update from the summer and racing season.. 4,380km since my last post. It's probably down by 1,000 when my garmin erased all my data because it was overloaded..

New total 40,841...
Great job everyone!!


----------



## Sebastian

since last post 240 km

Personal Total: 11165km
2013 Total: 5668km
2014 Total: 4944km 

Total: 41,081 km = 25 526 miles


----------



## Sebastian

since last post 200 km

Personal Total: 11365km
2013 Total: 5668km
2014 Total: 5144km 

Total: 41,281 km = 25 650 miles


----------



## flo

Once around the equator, guys! I think this is an amazing achievement!


----------



## Bevo

Are we including miles on the cycling trainer?
I am doing 5 hours a week or more on it but the actual miles are different than road, I may take my average road distance divide by hours to get my hourly amount.
This would be 28-36k or I can use 30k.

If this is good I will include.


----------



## flo

Somewhere on the first pages we decided that stationary trainers count.
So feel free to add

I can add 172 km
Total: 41453km


----------



## Bevo

Cool!
Just found a cool program called Trainerroad that makes the trainer much more fun, did the power test today and not good, time off was nice but have some catch up now..

264K since last check in.
Total 41,717km


----------



## Sebastian

I didn't post here in a while, but I'm counting the kilometers and I noticed I;ve already made more than last year 
since last post 677 km

Personal Total: 11365km
2013 Total: 5668km
2014 Total: 5821km 

Total: 42,394 km = 26 342 miles


----------



## Sebastian

since last post 300 km

Personal Total: 11665km
2013 Total: 5668km
2014 Total: 6121km 

Total: 42,694 km = 26 528 miles


----------



## flo

420 km since last post, quite a lot of that on the indoor trainer. 

Total: 43114 km


----------



## Sebastian

since last post 187 km

Personal Total: 11665km
2013 Total: 5668km
2014 Total: 6308km 
2015 Total: 0

That's 17.28 km daily in 2014

Total: 43301 km = 26,906 miles


----------



## MemphisHawk

Bought a bike for Christmas. 

10K today, HAPPY NEW YEAR!


Personal Total - 10KM (haha)

NOT POSTING A TOTAL BECAUSE THE MATH ABOVE ME IS ALL JACKED UP

I dont want to cause more confusion so I will wait for it to get sorted out


----------



## Sebastian

MemphisHawk said:


> Bought a bike for Christmas.
> 
> 10K today, HAPPY NEW YEAR!
> 
> 
> Personal Total - 10KM (haha)
> 
> NOT POSTING A TOTAL BECAUSE THE MATH ABOVE ME IS ALL JACKED UP
> 
> I dont want to cause more confusion so I will wait for it to get sorted out



True, sorry for that. Already edited my post


----------



## MFB

> Total: 43301 km = 26,906 miles



Adding the 27km I did today, we now sit at 43328km


----------



## MFB

Total : 43355km

I'm doing a cycling goal for the year, so I'll be adding those same 27km every day


----------



## MFB

Total : 43382 kilometers


----------



## MFB

Total: 43,409 km


----------



## MFB

Total: 43,463km

Realized I didn't add my ride from yesterday so I lumped it in with today's


----------



## MFB

Almost didn't do it today, but I have overcome my mental obstacle and done it

Total: 43490 km


----------



## MFB

Total : 43517 km


----------



## Sebastian

This year 199 km

Personal Total: 11864km
2013 Total: 5668 km
2014 Total: 6308 km 
2015 Total: 199 km

Total: 43726km = 27,170 miles

I've added MemphisHawk's 10km as well


----------



## MFB

Total: 43,780km = 27204 miles

54km between today and yesterday, puts my 2015 total mileage at 187 miles/297 km


----------



## MFB

Total: 43,807km


----------



## MFB

Total: 43,834km

Sadly I haven't done any rides for about 5 days due to ACL inflammation but I'm getting back on the horse for the time being


----------



## MemphisHawk

Nice!, I am only going to update the total at the end of every month with my miles, that way I don't spend too much time on here trying to use my calculator every day, lol. 

You've got about 50 more miles than me so far this year, which means I have someone to chase in the monthly updates. There's still a week to go in January!


----------



## Sebastian

since last post 193 km

Personal Total: 12057km
2013 Total: 5668 km
2014 Total: 6308 km 
2015 Total: 392 km

Total: 44027km = 27,357 miles



I have to repair my bike, the cogwheel's on the cogsets are in pretty bad shape - I'm currently riding on 2 front, 5 back, which compared to 3/7 is annoying and takes MUCH more strength to ride haha


----------



## flo

^Yep, sounds like you should do something about that 
218 km (new chain, everything running smoothly)

Total: 44245km


----------



## MFB

MemphisHawk said:


> Nice!, I am only going to update the total at the end of every month with my miles, that way I don't spend too much time on here trying to use my calculator every day, lol.
> 
> You've got about 50 more miles than me so far this year, which means I have someone to chase in the monthly updates. There's still a week to go in January!



Sadly I haven't ridden since one or more since then due to my Achilles tendon being sore as .... (incorrectly said ACL) and I'm pretty sure I should see a doctor but have not; so right now you're probably ahead of me. 

I'm gonna give it to the beginning of February, do a 10 mile, and see how it feels. I wanna hit at least 3K by the end of the year


----------



## MemphisHawk

January total : 241 KM

Total: 44486km


----------



## Sebastian

since last post 305 km

Personal Total: 12362km
2013 Total: 5668 km
2014 Total: 6308 km 
2015 Total: 697 km

Total: 44791km = 27,831 miles


----------



## 777timesgod

Does it count if I hitch a ride with Nasa while being on a gym bike?

Need to hit the bike track sometime soon.


----------



## Sebastian

777timesgod said:


> Does it count if I hitch a ride with Nasa while being on a gym bike?
> 
> Need to hit the bike track sometime soon.



Yes


----------



## Sebastian

Since last post 177 km

Personal Total: 12362km
2013 Total: 5668 km
2014 Total: 6308 km 
2015 Total: 874 km

Total: 44968km = 27,941 miles


----------



## MemphisHawk

January Total : 241 KM
February Total : 81 KM

2015 : 322 KM

Total: 45049km


I know that is super weak, but I ran a marathon (and finished) right in the middle of this month, so I took 4 days off before it and 10 days on after it from pretty much all activity. 3-4 days after I could barely walk for multiple reasons, lol.


----------



## Sebastian

^Respect! I'd probably have a problem with running half the distance you did 

Since last post 71 km

Personal Total: 12433km
2013 Total: 5668 km
2014 Total: 6308 km 
2015 Total: 945 km

Total: 45120km = 28,036 miles


----------



## MemphisHawk

Broke a spoke today. Hoping to fix it quickly as I was on pace for a 400km month. Not amazing by any stretch, but it would have been the most for me in at least 10 years. I have a 27.5 MTB in Japan, so ordering and waiting is my only option.


----------



## MemphisHawk

January Total : 241 KM
February Total : 81 KM
March Total : 112 KM

2015 : 434 KM

Total: 45232km


Well it took two weeks to get the spoke in and replace it. So my March total got stuck at 112KM. I guess I need to buy another set of wheels or maybe I'll accidentally buy another bike, haha. I have already equaled last month's distance this week, so I am looking forward to posting up a good April.


----------



## MFB

Started back on the bike recently, 5 miles then 10 and worked up to 15 yesterday. Hopefully gonna be able to keep this momentum going like the beginning of the year


----------



## Sebastian

Still riding, although a bit less...

Since last post 440 km

Personal Total: 12873km
2013 Total: 5668 km
2014 Total: 6308 km 
2015 Total: 1385 km

Total: 45672km = 28,379 miles


----------



## MemphisHawk

Rode a road bike today for the first time. A friend let me borrow it while he's out of town and I decided to ride the same 12 mile (20k) loop that I did yesterday. I averaged almost 10% faster over the whole thing. My MTB with slicks is geared out by the time I hit 19-20MPH on the flats. After that it's like watching a clown pedal. I was getting up to 26-27 on the road bike without feeling any different. Guess it's time to pull out the wallet for a new bike, sigh. Mileage to come at the end of the month. Just thought I'd post my road bike thoughts for anyone else who regularly rides an MTB on the street.


----------



## flo

Since last post something like 650 km, most of it on my old rigid MTB. God I love that old bike. Not comfy on the trails, but very light and direct, and super-reliable... 

Total: 46 322 km


----------



## Bevo

Not here as much as before with the cycling season and races in full force, my update since the last visit is 1,764 km.

New total is 48,086

Cheers!


----------



## MemphisHawk

Just missed out on 300KM this month. Gonna try for 400KM this month. I fly a lot though, so that is making it difficult since I can't really ride to and from my flights with all my gear.

January Total : 241 KM
February Total : 81 KM
March Total : 112 KM
April Total : 296 KM
2015 : 730 KM

Total: 48382km


----------



## flo

370 km since last post

Total: 48752km


----------



## Sebastian

Since last post 528 km

Personal Total: 13401km
2013 Total: 5668 km
2014 Total: 6308 km 
2015 Total: 1913 km

Total: 49280km = 30,621 miles


----------



## MemphisHawk

January Total : 241 KM
February Total : 81 KM
March Total : 112 KM
April Total : 296 KM
May Total : 396 KM
2015 : 1126 KM

Total: 49676km


----------



## Sebastian

Since last post 297 km

Personal Total: 13698km
2013 Total: 5668 km
2014 Total: 6308 km 
2015 Total: 2210 km

Total: 49973km = 31,051 miles


----------



## MemphisHawk

Ill be adding 500+ km at the end of theis month, but time for a slightly OT post! 

NBD!!!

BMC Time Machine TMR01 in tha houesseseseseeeeee



















rode it a total of 1 km just to make sure I didn't screw anything up tonight. Looking forward to putting some big mile on this. Anyone know of a good aero frame compatible rear light?


----------



## MemphisHawk

608km this month

Total: 50581km = 31,429 miles


----------



## flo

MemphisHawk said:


> Ill be adding 500+ km at the end of theis month, but time for a slightly OT post!
> 
> NBD!!!
> 
> BMC Time Machine TMR01 in tha houesseseseseeeeee



Why can you only give one like at a time in this forum (all forums, for that matter)... Damn that bike is sick. Have fun 

864 km from me, mostly from my new MTB... hehe

Total: 51445km


----------



## flo

What's up guys? Long time no posts...
522 km

Total: 51967km


----------



## MemphisHawk

Halloo out there. Since my last post ----

1,142KM


Total: 53109km



We'll get there one day!

Just for flo ---
















Also - I'm moving to Hawai'i! Sayonara Okinawa.







PS - Friends don't let friends buy Mavic wheels. I have only put maybe 900 miles on these and the rear hub is toast.. I guess Mavic wheels with a DT swiss hub or something would be fine! I would rather ride on Chises knockoffs than magic hubs though.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

I've been sprinting around town (usually 15-25km per day, up to 70km on the odd day) on my fixed gear for the past 4 years or so yet I always forget about this thread - however I finally got a Felt AR5 that I've been putting some good, long rides into.

I started using Strava little while ago and got 3 solid rides in, so I've got a confirmed 162km since I started using that.

So

+162 km

= 53271 km


----------



## Sebastian

Since last post 990 km

Personal Total: 13698km
2013 Total: 5668 km
2014 Total: 6308 km 
2015 Total: 3200 km

Total: 54261km = 33,716 miles


----------



## MFB

JeffFromMtl said:


> I started using Strava little while ago and got 3 solid rides in, so I've got a confirmed 162km since I started using that



Strava is the goods


----------



## austink

Give you guys a little boost here. Just checked my strava and since I have been using it up until a month ago I have logged 21,325 km. 

https://www.strava.com/athletes/453210

Total 75,586 km


----------



## Sebastian

^Thanks! that's huge help 

Since last post 275 km

Personal Total: 13973km
2013 Total: 5668 km
2014 Total: 6308 km 
2015 Total: 3475 km

Total: 75865 km = 47,140 miles


----------



## MemphisHawk

September Total:

449.1miles / 723 kms

Total: 76588 km = 47,589 miles


----------



## MemphisHawk

October Total:

520.7 miles / 838 kms

Total: 77426km = 48110 miles


----------



## Drew

Damn, just saw this, and you guys have a ways to go.  

I'm an occasional poster but a reasonably serious cyclist who also uses Strava, so I'll toss in my milage for you guys as well - 2012 was a big year for me (I rode the Pan Mass Challenge) but I'd finished riding by October, so I can't count it. 2013 was a lost season due to a torn ACL, and 2014 was a recovery year - I had surgery mid December 2013 so I wasn't really riding until mid summer, and even then not hard. Even then, I managed to get in 663.5 miles. 2015 has been a much better season; at present, I'm sitting at 1,589.9 miles. 

So, I can toss in 2,253.4 miles, or 3,626.5 kilometers. 

*Total: 50,363 miles = 81,051 kilometers*


----------



## flo

cool, some contributions from new guys! Yep, still a long way to go to the moon, but we've already done twice the circumference of the earth, which isn't that little either 

I did some 1260 km since last post, mostly commuting and MTB. 

*Total: 82 311 km*


----------



## onefingersweep

Cycling is not my thing really but I do it sometimes. Bought a new bike this summer and have done 141 km so far.

*Total: 82 452 km*


----------



## Sebastian

Since last post 505 km

Personal Total: 14478km
2013 Total: 5668 km
2014 Total: 6308 km 
2015 Total: 3980 km

Total: 82957 km = 51,547 miles


----------



## Sebastian

Since last post 100 km

Personal Total: 16056km
2013 Total: 5668 km
2014 Total: 6308 km 
2015 Total: 4040 km
2016 Total: 40 km

Total: 83057 km = 51,609 miles


----------



## Drew

I finished the year at 2,062.5 miles, so thats another 472.6 miles since my last post, or 761km.

*Total: 83818 km = 52,082 miles*


----------



## Sebastian

Sebastian said:


> Personal Total: 16216km
> 2013 Total: 5668 km
> 2014 Total: 6308 km
> 2015 Total: 4040 km
> 2016 Total: 200 km
> 
> Total: 83976 km = 52,180 miles


----------



## Sebastian

Personal Total: 16236km
2013 Total: 5668 km
2014 Total: 6308 km 
2015 Total: 4040 km
2016 Total: 220 km

Total: 83996 km = 52,192 miles


----------



## Sebastian

Personal Total: 16346km
2013 Total: 5668 km
2014 Total: 6308 km 
2015 Total: 4040 km
2016 Total: 330 km

Total: 84106 km = 52,261 miles


----------



## Murdstone

I started riding seriously last Fall, here's my little chunk to contribute so far. Should have more to add as the year goes on. 

Total: 85606 km = 53,193 miles


----------



## Sebastian

last two days (including yesterday's 41km ): 49
Personal Total: 16395km
2013 Total: 5668 km
2014 Total: 6308 km 
2015 Total: 4040 km
2016 Total: 379 km

Total: 85655 km = 53,223 miles


----------



## Sebastian

Last days 100
Personal Total: 16495km
2013 Total: 5668 km
2014 Total: 6308 km 
2015 Total: 4040 km
2016 Total: 479 km

Total: 85755 km = 53,285 miles


----------



## Sebastian

Last days 180
Personal Total: 16685km
2013 Total: 5668 km
2014 Total: 6308 km 
2015 Total: 4040 km
2016 Total: 659 km

Total: 85935 km = 53,397 miles


----------



## Sebastian

Last days 70
Personal Total: 16755km
2013 Total: 5668 km
2014 Total: 6308 km 
2015 Total: 4040 km
2016 Total: 729 km

Total: 86005 km = 53,441 miles


----------



## Sebastian

Last days 27
Personal Total: 16782km
2013 Total: 5668 km
2014 Total: 6308 km 
2015 Total: 4040 km
2016 Total: 756 km

Total: 86032 km = 53,457 miles


----------



## Bevo

Whoa!

Long time since my last update.
Got hurt in 2015 so it was a crappy year, last update 4/20/15

2015 2,284km
2016 1,668km

Total 3,952km
Site total 89,984km

https://www.strava.com/athletes/4165961
Feel free to connect with me on Strava!


----------



## Sebastian

Good to have you back  

Last days 59
Personal Total: 16841km
2013 Total: 5668 km
2014 Total: 6308 km 
2015 Total: 4040 km
2016 Total: 815 km

Total: 89943 km = 55,888 miles


----------



## Sebastian

Last days 86
Personal Total: 16917km
2013 Total: 5668 km
2014 Total: 6308 km 
2015 Total: 4040 km
2016 Total: 901 km

Total: 90844 km = 56,447 miles


----------



## Sebastian

Last days 49
Personal Total: 16966km
2013 Total: 5668 km
2014 Total: 6308 km 
2015 Total: 4040 km
2016 Total: 950 km

Total: 90893 km = 56,478 miles


----------



## Sebastian

Last days 108 km
Personal Total: 17074km
2013 Total: 5668 km
2014 Total: 6308 km 
2015 Total: 4040 km
2016 Total: 1058 km

Total: 91001 km = 56,545 miles


----------



## Sebastian

Last days 312 km
Personal Total: 17386km
2013 Total: 5668 km
2014 Total: 6308 km 
2015 Total: 4040 km
2016 Total: 1370 km

Total: 91313 km = 56,739 miles


----------



## austink

So for for 2016 I can add 1710.8 miles.

Total: 94066 km = 58450 miles


----------



## Drew

Haven't been following this or contributed for a while. I'm at 1,704 miles year to date, since my last update, so: 

2016 thru 7/6: 1,704 miles

Total: 96,808km, 60,154mi


----------



## Sebastian

Since last post 540 km
Personal Total: 17926km
2013 Total: 5668 km
2014 Total: 6308 km 
2015 Total: 4040 km
2016 Total: 1910 km

Total: 97348 km = 60,489 miles


----------



## SD83

Looks like I haven't posted in this thread in 4 years  
1.160 km this year so far

Total: 98,508 km = 61,210 miles


----------



## Sebastian

Since last post 500 km
Personal Total: 18426km
2013 Total: 5668 km
2014 Total: 6308 km 
2015 Total: 4040 km
2016 Total: 2410 km

Total: 99008 km = 61,520 miles


----------



## Drew

Sebastian said:


> Since last post 500 km
> Personal Total: 18426km
> 2013 Total: 5668 km
> 2014 Total: 6308 km
> 2015 Total: 4040 km
> 2016 Total: 2410 km
> 
> Total: 99008 km = 61,520 miles



Since it was bumped....

I was 1,704 miles YTD as of my last check-in; today I'm at 3,113, for an additional 1,409 miles or 2,268km. 

101,276km or 62,929mi

We're, um, 26.3% of the way there.


----------



## Sebastian

Slowly getting there 

Since last post 33 km
Personal Total: 18459km
2013 Total: 5668 km
2014 Total: 6308 km 
2015 Total: 4040 km
2016 Total: 2443 km

Total: 101309 km = 62,950 miles


----------



## Murdstone

Here are some miles since my last post.

Total: 102921 km = 63,952 miles


----------



## MemphisHawk

Since my last post in OCTOBER 2015, lol/ 

15,633kms / 9,714 miles
*
Total: 118554 km = 73,666 miles*


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

I've been running for around 2 years now, but just got into cycling, like yesterday was my first time on the road with a bike since I was a kid. I've been building myself up for it a little on stationary bicycles in the gym and such, but just got a decent little entry level road bike this past week. Took it around my neighborhood just to get a feel for things, about a moderate exertion. It was a good fun workout, I'll definitely have more to add to it later. 

So here's 3 miles,  more to come...

118,559 km / 73,669 mi


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus

In fact, I just clocked another 10k today.

118,569 km / 73,675 mi


----------

